# Thanks to Greco, the rewire is done!



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I haven't tidied up the underside, and it took some messing with the power cables to get everything running - but it is done! Dave kindly built me some pedalboard cable out of some bulk Mogami I picked up on Kijiji. I have a lot left over, so I have a funny feeling someone in the band will be buying jacks to do the same. 

It feels good knowing the board is tour ready - we go out 3rd week of April.

Truth be told, I still kind of want a wider board so I can add a couple pedals... but that's a lot of $$!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice!
Whats your order?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TU-3 - POG - OCD - Micro amp - Caverns - DD-500 - blue sky - afterneath - sidereal (dark spring).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the recognition....much appreciated. 
The tour will be an excellent test for these cables. I did my best for you and I hope they are totally dependable.
If someone in your band needs some cables made up, please let me know. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice work, Dave. That looks great.

you da man.........HNG^%$


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Proud owner here of some cables made by greco too! Looks great and you have nice pedals. Taping the controls of my pedals seems a good idea, since I've been playing with my new band, and borrowing a dd3 from the bass player, I don't change much in my pedalboard, the only thing that stops me from doing that is that some amps change the unity volume of the dirty pedals and I usually play with whatever amp there is in the stage. 
Congrats on the new tour, make sure you report to us when on WiFi.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

As far as space goes, looks like you could maybe get one more smaller pedal on there but i understand in a live situation thatès a lot of footswitches very close together. Especially the caverns.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

GRECO #1!!!!!!

The board looks great!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Need more verb and delay on that board!

Just kidding! Great board and wish you best for the upcoming tour!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TWRC said:


> GRECO #1!!!!!!


Man, please don't shout...I don't handle recognition and being in the spotlight all that well...LOL

I enjoy these rather basic and repetitive electronics projects. It is nice when the finished cables are so universally needed and often in quantities of more that 1 or 2. 

Unfortunately, DIY cables can only be cost effective if you get the components (cabling and plugs) at a decent price...otherwise, you just can't compete with what is available in the stores, especially if you have to add shipping to get them to a customer.

Possibly custom length cables for pedalboards with a choice of plugs has a chance of being a successful adventure?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Tons of room left on that board. I could easily fit 2 more boss sized pedals on there!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Tons of room left on that board. I could easily fit 2 more boss sized pedals on there!


I am thinking of a single switch for CTL 1 of the dd-500, and running two banks of 3. Also an expression pedal off the board.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey @Budda if you don't find a use for the leftover Mogami, let me know! I'm going to be doing a complete pedalboard overhaul myself soon.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Hey @Budda if you don't find a use for the leftover Mogami, let me know! I'm going to be doing a complete pedalboard overhaul myself soon.


My bandmate has dibs, but if he declines you're up!


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Budda said:


> I am thinking of a single switch for CTL 1 of the dd-500, and running two banks of 3. Also an expression pedal off the board.


Easily fit 1 switch* AND* the expression pedal on there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe, like me, he likes the expression pedal off the board.

I prefer it at ground level and not raised on the board. And sometimes I don't use one (often because of space limitations) so it isn't wasting space on my small boards. I have two small boards with and M5 and M9, so one exp pedal works with either - I just carry it in my gigbag and use it when I can.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Easily fit 1 switch* AND* the expression pedal on there.


I'm not interested in a crowded board though. Expression pedal on the floor will be fine.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

If you're looking for something a bit tidier than putting tape across the knobs (and leaving glue gunk behind), these guys have a great idea.






If you go to the 8:00 mark, they put colored sticker dots where the settings should be. They come in packs of about 1,000 for a dollar or so at the Dollar Store. They work like a charm !.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are the stickers stoppers, or just to mark the place? I accidentally kick knobs out of position, which is why they're taped. Yes I should watch the video


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice board Budda! Good job Dave. Hope to see you when I go to KW sometime this summer.

Good luck on the tour Budda!


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

Budda said:


> Are the stickers stoppers, or just to mark the place? I accidentally kick knobs out of position, which is why they're taped. Yes I should watch the video


They're just markers. So pop them on and if you mess up the settings, just dial them back to where the marker is.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Hope to see you when I go to KW sometime this summer.


Be sure to let me know when you plan to be here. It would be great to get together. 

BTW....I can't tell you how many times I have eaten at the Korean restaurant (here) that you recommended...LOL


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Spinedriver said:


> They're just markers. So pop them on and if you mess up the settings, just dial them back to where the marker is.


Ah. I know where things are set, I need them to not move haha.



greco said:


> BTW....I can't tell you how many times I have eaten at the Korean restaurant (here) that you recommended...LOL


Do go on...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice board Budda. Hope your tour goes well.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> Ah. I know where things are set, I need them to not move haha.


Have you tried taking the actual knobs off the shafts? I used to do that with my Z.Vex SHO and it worked great. It's a lot harder to turn the pots when the knobs aren't on them!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Have you tried taking the actual knobs off the shafts? I used to do that with my Z.Vex SHO and it worked great. It's a lot harder to turn the pots when the knobs aren't on them!


I did that with my DD-3, still ended up changing modes! So far the tape works.


----------

